# Banners?



## MAist25 (Jun 11, 2014)

Did a quick search but didn't see anything so I'm sorry if this has been asked before. But what's the deal with the banners under peoples names? I understand the supporting member banner, but what about some of the other ones like advisor, martial talk fan, alumni, etc? Just curious....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

Advisors are members of the Advisory Board.
Alumni are former members of the moderation team.
Fans are anybody who wants to be; just click on the "Settings" button at the upper left of your screen and then go to "Permissions Groups".


----------



## Tames D (Jun 11, 2014)

Is Fanboy a subgroup of fans? I can't find it.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 11, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Is Fanboy a subgroup of fans? I can't find it.


----------

